# Windows 8 bootet zu schnell?



## HHerrTechNews (24. Mai 2012)

Die schlechten Nachrichten zu Windows 8 reißen nicht ab.
Doch diesmal ist es etwas völlig neues:

Wenn man ein System mit UEFI und SSD besitzt wäre es Praktisch unmöglich in den Abgesicherten Modus zu gelangen, da man in diesem Bootabschnitt lediglich ca. 200 Millisekunden Zeit hätte, die F8 taste zu drücken.

Das hat Microsoft wohl veranlasst diese Option ganz zu deaktivieren.
Nun ist der abgesicherte Modus nur noch über einen Neustart zu erreichen.
Ausnahme: Der PC versucht sich mehrmals vergeblich zu starten, dann kommt direkt die Frage, was gemacht werden soll und hier kann dann auch der abgesicherte Modus ausgewählt werden

Also ich muss ernsthaft sagen, dass ich niemals mit so einem Problem durch die ständige Jagd nach "Startsekunden" gerechnet hatte und werde mich wohl auch mit der neuen Funktion anfreunden können, wenn sie denn wie beschrieben auch funktioniert 

Quelle 1
Quelle 2


----------



## Sloth (24. Mai 2012)

In der Tat. Weniger ein Problem, als vielmehr eine Folge guter Performance


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2012)

Sagen wir mal so - wenn ich in den abgesicherten Modus muss habe ich ein ernstes Problem. Das Problem wird sich wohl darin äußern dass entweder der PC nicht (richtig) hochfährt oder ich im System was fieses habe.
Im ersten Fall fragt mich Win beim 2. Versuch ob ich in den abgesicherten will und im zweiten Fall kann ichs per Neustart forcieren.

Ich sehe da nun kein Problem drin, das einzige was nicht mehr geht ist dann ja wenn man keine Probleme hat einfach so in den abgesicherten zu booten... aber warum sollte man das tun wollen?

Und nebenbei: was hindert mich denn daran, die F8 Taste nach dem Startknopf einfach zu mashen wie ein Irrer, dann treffe ich wahrscheinlich auch ein Mal in die 200 Millisekunden 


Also sogar für mich als Win8 ich will nicht sagen Gegner aber scharfer Kritiker ist das nun wirklich mal ausnahmsweise keine schlechte Nachricht.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Mai 2012)

HHerrTechNews schrieb:


> *Das hat Microsoft wohl veranlasst diese Option ganz zu deaktivieren.*
> Nun ist der abgesicherte Modus nur noch über einen Neustart zu erreichen.
> Ausnahme: Der PC versucht sich mehrmals vergeblich zu starten, dann kommt direkt die Frage, was gemacht werden soll und hier kann dann auch der abgesicherte Modus ausgewählt werden


 
Papelapap. Die funktion ist immer noch da. Ausserdem kann man, sofern du den Artikel überhaupt richtig gelesen hast, dem Artikel entnehmen, dass man noch doch bestimmte Tastenkombinationen im Windows erreichen. Zudem soll Win8 auch eig. automatisch zum "Menü" des abgesicherten Modus gehen, sofern ein korrekter Start nicht ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## HHerrTechNews (24. Mai 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Papelapap. Die funktion ist immer noch da. Ausserdem kann man, sofern du den Artikel überhaupt richtig gelesen hast, dem Artikel entnehmen, dass man noch doch bestimmte Tastenkombinationen im Windows erreichen. Zudem soll Win8 auch eig. automatisch zum "Menü" des abgesicherten Modus gehen, sofern ein korrekter Start nicht ausgeführt wurde.


 
Ich fürchte du hast meine News nicht richtig gelesen, und sogar den Teil Zitiert, den du noch einmal wiederholt hast!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Mai 2012)

Tortzdem bleibt deine Aussage falsch.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2012)

Mein Windows 7 bootet auf  der SSD auch schon zu schnell. Ich muss immer noch ~5 sekunden warten, bis ich die Tastatur bedienen kann.


----------



## HHerrTechNews (24. Mai 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Tortzdem bleibt deine Aussage falsch.


 
Das muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?
Du schreibst exakt das Gleiche, was ich schon in der News hatte und sagst dann, meine Version wäre falsch?


----------



## TheOnLY (24. Mai 2012)

Kann man die Taste nicht von anfang an gedrückt halten? Beim bios funktionierts


----------



## mmayr (24. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Windows 7 bootet auf  der SSD auch schon zu schnell. Ich muss immer noch ~5 sekunden warten, bis ich die Tastatur bedienen kann.



Hast du sie auf USB 3 angesteckt? Da hatte ich das auch!


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Mai 2012)

Warum bieten die nicht einfach an während dem Booten die Enter Taste, F8 oder wasweißich zu drücken um den Bootvorgang abzubrechen und dann in ein Auswahlmenü zu kommen, wie es bei anderen OSen schon vorhanden ist bzw. wie man auch Installer abbrechen kann wärend noch geladen wird.

Achso. Sonst wäre das zu einfach und so ists ne bessere PR. Irgendwie muss man ja Windows 8 als *krass alta* verkaufen.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (24. Mai 2012)

TheOnLY schrieb:


> Kann man die Taste nicht von anfang an gedrückt halten? Beim bios funktionierts


Natürlich... Und deswegen ist diese News völlig uninteressant, bzw. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Microsoft das Auswahlmenü mit dem abgesicherten Modus entfernt.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Hast du sie auf USB 3 angesteckt? Da hatte ich das auch!


 
Ich glaube mein Board hat von Werkszustand garkeinen USB3 Slot, erst wenn ich separat eine USB3 Slot-Blende dran mache. Bin mir da jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Magic12345 (24. Mai 2012)

LOL, was für ein lächerliches "Problem". Dann bauen sie eben 3 Sekunden künstliche Wartezeit ein. Pffff ....


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (24. Mai 2012)

Haha, ist ja wie als wenn ich Tetris auf einem 12 Kerner @ 5GHz spielen möchte... ERROR : Ihr Computer ist leider zu schnell.


----------



## ReaCT (24. Mai 2012)

DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Haha, ist ja wie als wenn ich Tetris auf einem 12 Kerner @ 5GHz spielen möchte... ERROR : Ihr Computer ist leider zu schnell.


 Dein Besipiel ist irgendwie blöd.
@Topic Also schlimme Nachteile sehe ich jetzt nicht, im Gegenteil: Wenn mein PC mal abgestürzt ist(schaltbare Steckdose ) werde ich nicht immer sofort von so einem netten S/W Bildschirm begrüßt


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2012)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Natürlich... Und deswegen ist diese News völlig uninteressant, bzw. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Microsoft das Auswahlmenü mit dem abgesicherten Modus entfernt.


 
Das funktioniert nicht überall.
Gedrückt halten geht nur, wenn das BIOS "Taste dauerhaft gedrückt" nicht erkennt, also bei jeder Abfrage (sehr schnell) der Taststur erkennt "F8 = 1, Rest = 0". Dann ist es genau als ob du F8 mashst wie ein Irrer.
Viele Tastaturen nuerer Art oder auch BIOS/UEFI Versionen erkennen aber dass du nicht mashst dondern nur hältst und das kann dann unter Umständen dazu führen dass die Methode nicht klappt. Ich komme beispielsweise nicht ins BIOS wenn ich DEL gedrückt halte - bei meiner Freundin gehts so.



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Haha, ist ja wie als wenn ich Tetris auf einem  12 Kerner @ 5GHz spielen möchte... ERROR : Ihr Computer ist leider zu  schnell.


 
Das war früher gang und gäbe als es noch keine Framelimiter gab in framebasierten Spielen (was früher quasi alle waren). Da baute man Turbo-Knöpfe an den PC um sein Flipperspiel schneller oder langsamer zu spielen.
Wenn du die Gelegenheit hast GTA1 oder 2 zu spielen probioer mal die F-tasten aus, eine davon schaltet den Limiter ab. Ein moderner PC stellt dann GTA mit gefühlten 3.000fps dar - und das Spiel läuft 100x so schnell als es sollte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Mai 2012)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Natürlich... Und deswegen ist diese News völlig uninteressant, bzw. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Microsoft das Auswahlmenü mit dem abgesicherten Modus entfernt.


 
In der Consumerpreview muss man ihn doch auch erst manuell Anlegen. Er ist dann im Willkommensbildschirm anwählbar und der Rechner startet anschließend im abgesicherten Modus neu. Allerdings wage ich es stark zu bezweifeln, dass er deaktiviert wurde, weil Windows so schnell bootet


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2012)

Bei manchen Kommentaren , denkt ihr überhaupt nach??? 
Bei mein Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen Thread ist der Abgesicherter Modus Pflicht.
Daher ist das schlecht und Dauerdrücken oder zu zeitig drücken geht auch nicht denn einige Biose oder UEFIs haben bei F8 noch die Bootoptionen der Laufwerke.
Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## MTMnet (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch Blödsinn....

Bisher konnte man immer alles über z.b. Msconfig einstellen.

Daran wird sich auch in Windows 8 nichts ändern.

Das ist doch zu 95% nur ein Kachelaufsatz... weiterentwickelt von Windows 7

Die Registry wird es weiterhin geben müssen und da kann man das Timing ändern oder z.b in der Boot.ini

Aber schön mal wieder Werbung für Windows 8 und einen fundierten Artikel mit der Kristallkugel erstellt zu lesen.
... Ich könnte Kotzen wenn ich nur die Kachelbilder sehe...


----------



## Shinchyko (24. Mai 2012)

Warum diskutieren wir eig. über ein "Feature"? eines Betriebssystems was 99% von uns sowieso nicht verwenden werden?

Das ist doch wohl kein Wunder, dass der PC so schnell bootet, wenn man diesen mit einer Handysoftware betreibt?!?


----------



## MTMnet (24. Mai 2012)

PS: Wenn Windows -8  in  nur 200 Millisekunden nen Kaltstart hinlegt ohne das der Rechner " nur im Schlafmodus war " dann fresse ich nen Besen und heiße Maier oder Meier !!!!!

-------------- eher min. 5 bis ??? Sekunden selbst mit SSD........

Alles das geht auch mit Windows 7

Damit Windows 8 schneller startet hat man einfach die System Wartezeit beim Boot auf null voreingestellt.
Danach wird einfach ne Kachel geladen damit man denkt das System ist voll da. ( versucht man sofort zu arbeiten erscheint eine Sanduhr ..... ( oder die schönere schnelldrehende Spirale ).
Aber der Reststart von Windows und Treibern , Netzwerk Sound usw. dauert dann genauso lange wie bei Windows 7 nur das es alles noch versteckter im Hintergrund nachgeladen wird.


----------



## Phylypp123 (24. Mai 2012)

Kann man überhaupt jeden zufrieden stellen?  Zuerst wollen alle das super-schnell hochgefahrene Windows, dann ist es da und man beschwert sich es wäre zu schnell weil man nicht ins BIOS kommt. Ich finde Windows Lösung geht. Ich gehe aber auch davon aus das UEFI und eine SSD (SATA III) mind. erforderlich sind um das zu erreichen und ein nicht zu vollbeladenen Autostart um schnell arbeiten zu können, ansonsten haste zwar in 5 Sekunden oder so dein Desktop/Kacheln kannst aber nichts machen weil der alles andere lädt.

Mich würde nur interessieren mit welchem Gerätetyp das angestellt wurde (PC, Notebook, Tablet) und wenn mit welcher Hardware, ich mein ein PC mit schnellem Prozessor, schnellem Ram und einer PCIe SSD schafft das bestimmt im Labor, aber wie sieht wirklich die Parxisnähe aus bzw. falls das mit einem "Super" Rechner gemacht wird.

Freuen kann es alle Windows 8 Laptop und Tablet User (von denen ich wahrscheinlich einer seien werde ), aber PC ist ja gut und schön aber die Metro Oberfläche macht das auch nicht besser. Wobei bei einem 8 Sekunden start kann man direkt noch diesen einen Trick machen, wodurch bei jedem Start in Win8 der Desktop sofrt aufgerufen wird (Aufgabenplanung)


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2012)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl kein Wunder, dass der PC so schnell bootet, wenn man diesen mit einer Handysoftware betreibt?!?


 

Der is gut.


----------



## MFZ (24. Mai 2012)

MTMnet schrieb:


> PS: Wenn Windows -8  in  nur 200 Millisekunden nen Kaltstart hinlegt ohne das der Rechner " nur im Schlafmodus war " dann fresse ich nen Besen und heiße Maier oder Meier !!!!!
> 
> -------------- eher min. 5 bis ??? Sekunden selbst mit SSD........


 Für dich nochmal das relevante gequoted:


HHerrTechNews schrieb:


> da man in diesem *Bootabschnitt *lediglich ca. 200 Millisekunden Zeit hätte, die F8 taste zu drücken.


----------



## MTMnet (25. Mai 2012)

Ja das ist richtig.

Aber was sagt uns das ....

Das Windows 8 nun so toll optimiert wurde das die ca. 0-1 sek die man bei Windows 7 hat und frei einstellen kann, nun bei Windows 8 bei einer gesamt Windows Startzeit von min. 5-10 sek. bei SSD das System so richtig fortschrittlich schnell macht............ ?  
Und das es deshalb nicht mehr die F8 Funktion geben kann/darf/soll weil man hier in diesem kleinem Abschnitt unbedingt eine Optimierung von 200 millisekunden als unerlässlich für einen schnellen Start hält.
Das ist ja toll Optimiert und bringt ja richtig bahnbrechende Ergebnisse für den Anwender.


Da würde mir zum "Optimieren" mal erst der Autostart Ordner und Run°s einfallen und alle anderen Programme inkl. Office die auf einem normalen System diese Millisekunden wie ein Witz aussehen lassen.
Wenn windows 8 erstmal nackt mit minimal roh Registry starten würde und dann alles was nicht wirklich sofort vom user angefordert wird in einer art Müll Reg abarbeiten würde....

Ich würde sagen das die meisten der User ihr System mit tollen Run Hilfsprogrammen bei der Installation von Anwendungen ungewollt vollgemüllt bekommen.
Das sollte Optimiert/unterbunden werden gerade bei Leuten die nicht ständig div. aufräum Tools einsetzen.

Und dann möchte ich schon noch gerne selbst entscheiden ob ich meine OS wann und wie starte und verzichte auf den Rausch dieser Millisekunden. 
Danke MS.
Bitte gebt mir einen Windows 8 Unterbau (Ich sehe ja viele Funktionen Positiv) mit schneller und einfacher XP Oberfläche ohne Grafik/Popup spielkram wo sich jede sekunde der Inhalt ändert und dann den XP Explorer wo man anders als bei Win7 noch logisch Arbeiten konnte. Die Metro Oberfläche könnt ihr in den Unterordner Zubehör neben dem Taschenrechner verankern...


----------



## Seabound (25. Mai 2012)

Sloth schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat. Weniger ein Problem, als vielmehr eine Folge guter Performance



Ganz eindeutig, "its not a bug, its a feature".


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Mai 2012)

MTMnet schrieb:


> Bitte gebt mir einen Windows 8 Unterbau (Ich sehe ja viele Funktionen Positiv) mit schneller und einfacher XP Oberfläche ohne Grafik/Popup spielkram [...] Die Metro Oberfläche könnt ihr in den Unterordner Zubehör neben dem Taschenrechner verankern...


 
Das wünschen sich alle PC-Nutzer die wirklich mit dem Ding arbeiten oder mehr können als sich durchs bunte Internet zu klicken.
Dummerweise ist die Zahl der Käufer weit größer die nur im Schädel haben "Oh das neue Windows ist aber schön bunt!"


----------



## kingkoolkris (25. Mai 2012)

Ist doch klar, dass Microsoft gerade die Metro-Oberfläche vermarkten will um ein einheitliches Bild mit seinen Handys abzugeben.
Es dürfte aber genauso klar sein, dass an 99% der Desktop-PCs weiterhin die normale Oberfläche benutzt wird und das auch problemlos als Standardeinstellung ohne Aufwand möglich sein wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Mai 2012)

Wie Incredible Alk schon sagte, beim Einschalten des PCs einfach auf die Tastatur hämmern. Wird doch wohl möglich sein in den Millisekunden dem PC zu signalisieren was man will, so ein PC ist doch nicht Blöd und merkt das im Normalfall schnell genug.  

Und da hier im Forum *gefühlte* (das soll heißen dass das nicht sein muss) 99% eh schwören dass Sie ein Bogen um Windows 8 machen, verstehe ich den Aufstand hier nicht. Hauptsache mal die Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.


----------



## Sauerland (25. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mein Windows 7 bootet auf  der SSD auch schon zu schnell. Ich muss immer noch ~5 sekunden warten, bis ich die Tastatur bedienen kann.


 
Nun ja, ich kann die Bottzeit in meinem Bios/Uefi sogar einstellen von 0 - sek., wo liegt da das Problem.


Gruß


----------



## Ghostknight (25. Mai 2012)

damit wollte microsoft doch jetzt nur wieder windows 8 in ein gutes licht rücken ( aber es bleibt windows 7 mit metro oberfläche .. da gibts keinen großen unterschied.. bzw. garkeinen ) .. nein die können keine 3 sekündige wartezeit einbauen weil windows 8 mit ssd ja so super schnell ist .. bei sowas kann man nurnoch den kopf schütteln


----------



## jojo0077 (26. Mai 2012)

Du willst 3 Sek. Wartezeit einbauen wofür? Das wäre das dümmste was MS machen könnte. Ich finds super wie es ist!


----------



## Ghostknight (26. Mai 2012)

jojo0077 schrieb:


> Du willst 3 Sek. Wartezeit einbauen wofür? Das wäre das dümmste was MS machen könnte. Ich finds super wie es ist!


' Wollen ' eher nicht da ich eh nie den Abgesicherten Modus brauche aber zu sagen Windows 8 ist zu schnell dafür ist schlicht und einfach 'gelogen' da sie wohl wahrscheinlicher die Wartezeit rausgenommen haben.. und Windows 8 evtl. 5% schneller ist als 7


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (27. Mai 2012)

MTMnet schrieb:


> Das ist doch Blödsinn....
> 
> Bisher konnte man immer alles über z.b. Msconfig einstellen.
> 
> ...



naja
Wenn das Layout Deines Beitrags ansehe erinnert mich das schon an Win8


----------



## MTMnet (27. Mai 2012)

Das wollte ich auch so...

Dieses Forum wird ab Windows 8 auch auf Metro umgestellt... 

Mit Buchstabenkacheln A-Z usw. der Inhalt der Kachel und der Foren ändert sich dann alle 10 sek....

Die Eingabe erfolgt dann mit einem ca. 1000,-€  19" Touchscreen, oder mit einem 400€ Handy das neben dem PC liegt...

MS sagt in seinem Blog, das sie herausgefunden haben das Windows 8 so schnell startet, das man keine LEERZEILEN mehr einfügen könnte.

Deshalb wird bei Win 8 Metro auf Absatz, Leerzeichen und Leerzeilen verzichtet um für die Anwender das beste an Leistung heraus zu holen....

Ich wollte nur noch mal mit Win 7 diese veraltete Art Text einzugeben nutzen.


----------



## AlreadyDead (29. Mai 2012)

Wer brauch den abgesicherten Modus überhaupt? Wenn man weiß, wie man mit PCs umgeht, dann ist der sowieso nutzlos. Wenn man jemanden helfen muss, der die ganze Sache verkackt hat, bootet man per Rettungs-CD und räumt so auf oder sichert Daten.


----------



## FrozenLayer (29. Mai 2012)

AlreadyDead schrieb:


> Wer brauch den abgesicherten Modus überhaupt? Wenn man weiß, wie man mit PCs umgeht, dann ist der sowieso nutzlos. Wenn man jemanden helfen muss, der die ganze Sache verkackt hat, bootet man per Rettungs-CD und räumt so auf oder sichert Daten.


 Der hat schon seinen Sinn, da z.B. bei Virenbefall oder fehlerhaften Treibern bzw. Software u.U. der Systemstart unter normalen Bedingungen nicht möglich ist. Dann per Rettungs-CD aufräumen ist weitaus umständlicher. Einfach abgesicherter Modus, entsprechende Software deaktivieren, normal booten.


----------



## rehacomp (29. Mai 2012)

sehts doch mal so, ab W8 gibts dann ein neues Spiel. Aufgabe? Reaktionstraining!
Wer es schafft innerhalb von 200ms die F8-Taste zu drücken, kommt ins "Bonuslevel"

Naja, solange man keine künstliche Bremse einbauen muss (W95 und CPUs ab 350MHz), damit der Rechner normal funktioniert, solls mich nicht stören


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Mai 2012)

Lustig wie sich alle gegen win8 streuben.
Mal die Performance von Win8 gegen win7 vergleichen wenn die Treiber ebenfalls so optimiert sind wie jetzt in win 7.
Und wer win8 so was von ******** findet, sollte seine win7 Platte auf der Stelle formatieren und sich win XP drauf hauen.
Win 8 basiert auf win7 und bietet sogar noch ein neueres ausgeklügeltes FS. Einfach abwarten und zuschauen wie win8 von der Performance her win 7 davonziehen wird.
Und übrigens, mit einem billigen Reghack, welcher jeder 5 Klässler anwenden kann ist auch Metro spielend leicht zu deaktivieren  
Wenn man sich in Zukunft sein Win 8 so gestaltet wie man es will, wird man Win7 von de Bedienung als auch von der Performance her ein Stück voraus sein 

Wer hat sich nicht auf Win XP  xpAntispy installiert oder sich sein OS sonst irgendwie zurechtgerückt bis es gepasst hat. Ich verstehe die schwarzseherei über ein OS, von welchem es nicht mal einen "richtigen" Beta-Status gibt überhaupt nicht. (und damit meine ich nicht die DEV oder Cons. Preview)


Mfg.


----------



## Timsu (29. Mai 2012)

kühlprofi;4259096
Win 8 basiert auf win7 und bietet sogar noch ein neueres ausgeklügeltes FS. 

Mfg.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> FS=Filesystem?
> Das neue kommt doch sowieso nur in Windows 8 Server zum Einsatz.
> Und als ausgeklügelt würde ich vll. ZFS bezeichnen, aber nicht das.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Mai 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und übrigens, mit einem billigen Reghack, welcher jeder 5 Klässler anwenden kann ist auch Metro spielend leicht zu deaktivieren


 
Jeder 5. Klässler weiß, spätestens ab der Consumer-Preview geht das nichtmehr, da Metro zu tief im System hängt.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jeder 5. Klässler weiß, spätestens ab der Consumer-Preview geht das nichtmehr, da Metro zu tief im System hängt.


Komisch, dass ich Zuhause die Consumer Preview habe und trotzdem Metro deaktiviert habe, sprich das klassische Startmenu benutze.
Der Reghack von der DEV edition funktioniert nicht, das ist so ja.

Wie bekommt man das Start-Men zurck? - Windows 8 FAQ


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Mai 2012)

Der Reg-Hack ging in der Beta, nicht in der ConsumerPreview. Dort wurde das Menü entfernt und nicht deaktiviert. Es ist möglich sich ein  Starrmenü als Tool zu Installieren, welche aber verbuggt sind und nicht das klassische Menü im Funktionsumfang ersetzen können. 

Dein link geht auch nicht.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Der Reg-Hack ging in der Beta, nicht in der ConsumerPreview. Dort wurde das Menü entfernt und nicht deaktiviert. Es ist möglich sich ein Starrmenü als Tool zu Installieren, welche aber verbuggt sind und nicht das klassische Menü im Funktionsumfang ersetzen können.
> 
> Dein link geht auch nicht.



Ja ich geb dir ja Recht mit dem originalen Classic Startmenu.

Doch mein Link geht und ich sitze sogar noch hinter dem fiesen Firmenproxy


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Mai 2012)

Stimmt der Link geht nicht, wenn man am Handy surft (weil automatisch auf die Mobil-Seite umgeleitet wird). 

Aber in dem Link stehts ja schon, das Originalmenü gibts nicht mehr. 

Und hier siehst du auch, das Win8 nicht ohne Metro auskommt: 

Kann ich Metro abschalten? - Windows 8 FAQ


Einfach per Registry deaktivieren ging noch in der developerpreview, in der Consumer nichtmehr


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Stimmt der Link geht nicht, wenn man am Handy surft (weil automatisch auf die Mobil-Seite umgeleitet wird).
> 
> Aber in dem Link stehts ja schon, das Originalmenü gibts nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Jo stimmt hast Recht, hab bei mir ja noch die Dev Version drauf und mich verrannt.. ahrg sry  (war heute durch den Tag im Büro und hatte im Kopf doch nen bootbaren Stick mit der Consumerpreview gemacht zu haben.
Finde das eigentlich ziemlich schade und ein Kaufargumentkiller Seitens Microsoft.

Du hast natürlich auch Recht damit, dass solche Tools zum abändern der Windows-Shell oft klapprig sind und nicht stabil/schnell laufen. Es kann es ja auch nicht sein, dass sich jeder sein Win 8 auf die Win 7 usability basteln muss 
Wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich im Büro schnell mal die Windows-Taste qüale und nen UNC-Pfad / Programmname oder sonstiges reinhämmere weil es so einfach schneller geht ist für mich das Windows-Startmenu enorm wichtig.

Wth mach Microsoft nicht einen auf Windows-Startmenü-Button, rechts nebenan meinetwegen Metro-zeigdich-Button so, dass man beide Funktionen nutzen kann.

Dennoch bin ich mit der Developer Version bisher ziemlich gut unterwegs gewesen an meinem Gaming-Rechner (inkl. Classic Startmenu, ohne Metro).
Der neue Explorer sagt mir auch zu mit den Ribbons usw.


----------



## FrozenLayer (31. Mai 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Jo stimmt hast Recht, hab bei mir ja noch die Dev Version drauf und mich verrannt.. ahrg sry  (war heute durch den Tag im Büro und hatte im Kopf doch nen bootbaren Stick mit der Consumerpreview gemacht zu haben.
> Finde das eigentlich ziemlich schade und ein Kaufargumentkiller Seitens Microsoft.
> 
> Du hast natürlich auch Recht damit, dass solche Tools zum abändern der Windows-Shell oft klapprig sind und nicht stabil/schnell laufen. Es kann es ja auch nicht sein, dass sich jeder sein Win 8 auf die Win 7 usability basteln muss
> ...


 
Das geht auch bei Metro. Einfach Windowstaste drücken und auf der Metrooberfläche den Namen eintippen. Ansonsten: Der "Startknopf" ist noch immer an der selben Stelle, unten links wo vorher die Kugel war (Jetzt allerdings als Mouseover) Metro ist ja schließlich das Startmenü sozusagen xD


----------



## AlreadyDead (4. Juni 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Der hat schon seinen Sinn, da z.B. bei Virenbefall oder fehlerhaften Treibern bzw. Software u.U. der Systemstart unter normalen Bedingungen nicht möglich ist. Dann per Rettungs-CD aufräumen ist weitaus umständlicher. Einfach abgesicherter Modus, entsprechende Software deaktivieren, normal booten.


 
Der AM hat mir noch nie geholfen, viel zu umständlich, Rettungs CD/DVD is für mich wesendllich leichter.


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. Juni 2012)

AlreadyDead schrieb:


> Der AM hat mir noch nie geholfen, viel zu umständlich, Rettungs CD/DVD is für mich wesendllich leichter.


 
Die Rettungs-CD dauert aber auch wesentlich länger und kann wesentlich mehr kaputt machen. (löschen, Registry überschreiben, usw.)

Wenn man das Problem kennt, ist der abgesicherte Modus meist die bessere Wahl.


----------

